# What size Ruby? - Any women 5'6" tall here?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I am surprising my girlfriend next week. 

Getting her a 2011 Ruby in White/blue. 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52881&scid=1001&scname=Road

My question is what size is she? 

She's about 5'6" to 5'7" tall. Standard proportioned I suppose. 
I can't exactly walk up and start measuring her. 
So are there any women in here about her height that ride a Ruby?


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

Most Specialized dealers have a FIT trained employee and will have good informatin for you as to what size to get her. 

I'm going to say the Ruby in a 54cm. I think the womens road bikes skip from 54 up to a 57cm frame, and that would be to big for sure.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skygodmatt said:


> I am surprising my girlfriend next week.
> 
> Getting her a 2011 Ruby in White/blue.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52881&scid=1001&scname=Road
> ...


JMO, but considering the importance of fit and the investment, I suggest getting a card and enclosing a 'coupon' reading (to the effect) that it's good for one 2011 Specialized road bike. If she really is of 'standard proportions', she may not need a Ruby since it's a WSD (read, for cyclists proportioned longer legs/ shorter torso). 

The card/ coupon idea (or similar) might be the less 'dramatic' way to go, but IMO in this instance, I think it's a far better (and safer) route. No matter how well trained or experienced a fitter, without seeing someone in person, s/he be hard pressed to get sizing (or in this case, even the model) right 100% of the time, and the better ones will tell you that.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but considering the importance of fit and the investment, I suggest getting a card and enclosing a 'coupon' reading (to the effect) that it's good for one 2011 Specialized road bike. If she really is of 'standard proportions', she may not need a Ruby since it's a WSD (read, for cyclists proportioned longer legs/ shorter torso).
> 
> The card/ coupon idea (or similar) might be the less 'dramatic' way to go, but IMO in this instance, I think it's a far better (and safer) route. No matter how well trained or experienced a fitter, without seeing someone in person, s/he be hard pressed to get sizing (or in this case, even the model) right 100% of the time, and the better ones will tell you that.


I agree 100%. Maybe she doesn't want a bike at all and you would have thrown away a lot of money and put her in a uncomfortable situation. My wife has a Ruby but she asked for it and it works well for her. Also I think 54cm would be way too big. Probably 50 to 52cm. But getting her fit is essential.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

My wife is 5'-8" is is riding a 54cm S-Works Ruby. Fit is great.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

thats alot of money to be guessing the right size. i would definitely start with 52.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I know you probably don't want to hear it again but you really need to take her to the shop to get the right size. If were just taking guesses over the internet I would say she needs a 54 cm Ruby. My wife is 5' 7" and fits best on a 54 Ruby. Keep in mind that a 54 Ruby has almost identical geometry to a 52 Roubaix if the shop doesn't have the Ruby in stock in her size to try.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

She mentioned she wanted to look at bikes today. 
We went by the shop and they had a 51cm which was a little small for her. 

Bingo! Now I know shes a 54cm and I can surprise her without her knowing. 

Problem is Specialized is out of the white/blue $2000 Ruby/apex until late February. 
So, I am printing out a large color picture and getting her the Specialized Shoes,helmet, shorts, jersey and gloves to match---You know how girls have to match perfectly or they hate it. 

No wonder I shop for deals for myself and wear various colors if needed....this crap is so expensive it blows my mind. 

She's worth it though...I'm cooking in for the rest of the month instead of eating out.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

At least 1 carat.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am a little surprised the 51cm is too small.
I am 5'8" amd ride a 52cm.
I checked the geometry on the Ruby and the 54cm is more like 52cm on a regular (not WSD) bike. The standover is 30" so I hope her legs are longer than that.
My wife really likes her Ruby. I just ordered an S-Works Tarmac for myself.
I think Specialized is doing a great job compared to the others.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Yes. Specialized is good. I like their service too.

I had an 08 Tarmac SL and liked the ride comfort and handling. The issue for me is that it was a tad long a too tall with its 58.5 tt and 20.5cm head tube on the XL. 
I use a 57.5 TT with an 18cm HT and 15mm of spacers under a 120mm stem.
Everybody is built different. 

The whole concept of making only 5-6 sizes of frames to fit everybody is pure hogwash. 
It only benefits the manufacturer and not the rider. 
I've got to love TREK for making those Madones in 24 sizes. 
You've gotta love that.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

*ruby*

rubys have a shorter top tube so a 54 ruby will be similar to a 52 roubaix. my wife is 5 ft 5 and has a 54 ruby, which again was a surprise present, and she loves it- esp. in the carbon/pink komen colours


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> Yes. Specialized is good. I like their service too.
> 
> I had an 08 Tarmac SL and liked the ride comfort and handling. The issue for me is that it was a tad long a too tall with its 58.5 tt and 20.5cm head tube on the XL.
> I use a 57.5 TT with an 18cm HT and 15mm of spacers under a 120mm stem.
> ...


Why not move your seat a bit forward or get a shorter stem?
I test rode a Trek Madone before ordering the S-Works Tarmac.
Trek = Cadillac
Tarmac = Ferrari


----------

